# Feeders From My Local Bait Shop



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

im usually pretty strict on my p's diet. various white fish fillet or shrimp stuffed w/ pellet, and marinated in boyd's vitachem. once in a blue moon though i like watching them give chase on a feeder. i found a local bait shop that has live (fish) bait for muskies, walleyes, northern pike and various other kind of fresh water fishing. the bait ranges from 1"-6"...would this would be a safer alternative than buying feeders a a traditional pet store?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I would not trust it, they may be worst for parasites and disease than lfs feeders

but you can take a look at the setup they are in etc. and judge for yourself


----------



## Crest Glide (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a pair of convicts i breed and have a constant supply of feeders.

It only takes about a month for them to reach the 1" mark.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Generally bait shops always get their supply from local streams and rivers. So, check it out and see where they come from. I mean bait is bait, they dont have to be healthy to sell, they just have to swim! lol. You could get a few and put them in another tank for a few weeks to see how they are. Really, its just a risk. I would just say to stick with frozen foods mostly. The live food chase is fun, but it would be safer to feed raw shrimp etc.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I would not give them feeders from a bait shop. Or the lsf for that matter. Last time I fed lfs feeders the p's didn't look so happy for at least a week.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I would stay away from bait shops. Like mentioned above they are bait and don't have to be disease free to catch fish. IMO they are more likely to carry some parasite or disease. At least around here the baitshops baitfish look like crap.

That being said, back in my noob days when I purchased my first Red and had never visited P-Fury, I fed him a strict diet of minnows from a baitshop/gas station, lol. Poor little red, he didn't make it 3 months. Now of course I screwed up a bunch of other factors so it may not have been the bait fish, but I'm sure that they didn't help.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I was at my lbs(local bait store)picking up leeches n nightcrawlers n got to talkn with the owner.Missouri allows goldfish to be used as bait so lbs carries goldfish also.anyhow I was asking him about minnows n mosquitoe fish if they were locally caught, guy bout hit the floor laughn at me.all bait sold in Missouri is farm raised n certified disease free.they don't want diseased bait transfering parasites to wild game fish. I just thought this was kinda interesting.


----------

